
Quantifying just how much long-distance relationships suck [personal experiment] - Doncametic
https://www.trackinghappiness.com/how-long-distance-relationship-influenced-happiness/
======
Raj7k
Yes, it is really really like really painful when it comes to a long distance
relationship. I can speak from my own experience because we were together in
the same city for almost 4.5 years of our relationship. Now, I have moved to
some other location. We are totally not happy with it. It has been almost 2
month we didn't meet for the first time in last 8 years and 4.5 years of our
relationship. We want to find a solution as it is affecting our happiness.

